# My duet for 2 guitars! Listen and comment!



## igormiskovic (Mar 10, 2009)

and a second version


----------



## Praine (Dec 20, 2008)

Very lovely tune. I love the techniques you used towards dissonance and how dissonance was increased and decreased throughout the tune causing some places to be more tense than others. Sometimes the bass was a little to loud and achieved the point of static, but this was very infrequent and didn't disrupt the listening experience too much. So overall it's a great tune, I hope you keep doing what you're doing and I hope to hear more!


----------



## igormiskovic (Mar 10, 2009)

*Thanx!*

Thanks for your nice comments!

I am so glad you liked it. I have some finished composition that are yet to be recorded.

About the bass line, I know what you mean. I still have a lot to learn about sound design and working in Nuendo!

igormiskovic


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

It sounds properly thought-out to my ears. It's not to my taste, but it's a real composition. Perhaps you could look further into the tonal shadings that the guitar has to offer. 
Well done, Igor, and I hope there's lots more to come.


----------



## igormiskovic (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you very much.

This duet surely is a bit odd and hard to listen, it was my first try to do a duet so I put a lot of stuff in it and imagined it to be very dissonant, and that is heard a lot. 

I will soon put my other duet that is very different from this one, and I would like you to comment that one.


----------

